

Why only 57% of visitors to TPM are using Windows - jeffreymcmanus
http://talkingpointsmemo.com/archives/2011/11/the_changing_web_geeks_only.php

======
bsphil
The word 'why' should be removed from the title. Usage statistics are fine,
and TPM admits to not being a representative demographic of the Internet at
large, but the blog entry doesn't attempt to answer the question of 'why' at
all.

------
jeffreymcmanus
tl;dr: In November only 56.81% of visitors to talkingpointsmemo.com were using
Windows. Windows is losing ground to OSX but mostly to mobile.

It would be interesting to compare this to other sites. I'm sure there's a
demographic that's influencing things on TPM.

